# homemade decoys



## madarcher427

how many make their own decoys ? what do you use?


----------



## bar-d

Turkey feathers on a stick.


----------



## nu2yotes

I put a quiver puck in a stuffed animal.


----------



## ASM

kids stuffed animal


----------



## mjllag

Turkey feather on a stick - works and the price is right.


----------



## madarcher427

the turkey feather do you just tie it to a string ?

does a stuffed animal really work?

i cant wait to try them


----------



## TexAgBQ81

wifes poodle on leash until she reads this! (wishful thinking only)
tie a turkey or chicken feather on fishing line then try using an old auto radio antenna--- the kind that extends, it will help getting the feather up into the wind if there is any high grass/brush around and can be lowered to carry.
PS do not use a hawk feather or any other not legal feathers


----------



## wilded

Make it like this.
http://www.predatorsniperstyx.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=50


----------



## bar-d

Just a slight breeze makes the feather twirl and move around. Cheap and it works.


----------



## marcwa

I have used a pvc pipe with a spring and some fishing line then cover it with a dog toy that looks like a bird or small animal. You can make a way to stake it into the ground then pull on the fishing line. Works great I even saw a guy on tv use something like that but he used a rabbit that was skinned out.


----------



## daveinwoodland

I've been wanting to do one of these

YouTube - Predator decoys


----------



## madarcher427

what is he using to make it move?


----------



## Rem22-250

I made mine out of a stuffed animal that the head and paws move seperately you squeeze its paw and it will move and make noise. Have to cut the wires to the speaker and rewire a little. Cut its face off and jb'b a stiff wire to the moving neck sewed it up then I put a rabbit furred mouse (cat toy on top of the wire. Works good ran on three double a batteries all day.


----------



## CrillyCamp

Those are great ideas! Im going to give some of them a try.


----------



## daveinwoodland

I think it's an old metronome motor


----------



## marcwa

I will work on building one like I talked about here on one of my days off and post up pics and directions on how to do it. It works great and is fun to do.


----------

